# Cannondale Scalpel 29er Project



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

I plan on building a Cannondale Scalpel 29er, my goal is 19.5 lbs. I weigh 120lbs so I have no weight limit problems:thumbsup: I plan on getting the Scalpel carbon 2, and part it out. 
Here are the specs! Feel free to make any suggestions!

Frame: Cannondale Scalpel 29er Hi-mod carbon size large
Fork: Cannondale 90mm Lefty carbon XLR hybrid (owned)
Crank: Sram XX1 175mm w/ 32t
Shifter: Sram XX1 gripshift
Cassette: Sram XX1 10-42
Chain: Sram XX1
Front Derailleur: N/A
Rear Derailleur: Sram XX1
Wheels: No Tube's Race Gold's
Tires: Don't know yet, but it has to be Maxxis
Pedals: Crank Brother Eggbeater 4Ti (owned)
Brakes: Formula R1 Racing (ordered)
Rotors: Ashima Ai2 (ordered)
Handlebar: Ax lightness Poseidon 700mm (ordered)
Stem: Cannondale OPI 90mm
Grips: ESI racer's edge or chunky
Saddle: Smud Carbon (owned)
Seat Post: New Ultimate Evo 31.6X410 (owned)
Rear Shock: RockShox Monarch RT3

Here's a picture of the lefty.

Stay tuned!


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Should be a rocket! I'd go with Kettle carbon brake rotors. Your 120 lbs. & riding a large ?


----------



## bikesordeath (Sep 17, 2011)

Looking forward to the build.


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

Unfortunately , I already ordered the Ashimas. I thought about buying the Kettle Cycle rotors through the kickstarter.com but, I was too late. Yes, I ride a large and I'm 120lbs, I'm a 15 year old kid.


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

Some pictures of what I already own.


Smud Carbon Saddle


New Ultimate Evo seat post 31.6X410


Crank Brothers Eggbeater 4Ti ( I need a rebuild kit, and an end cap.)


----------



## bikesordeath (Sep 17, 2011)

Congrats on the "A" Honor Roll!


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks hahaha


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

I wish I had that kind of money when I was 15.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

8,7 kg is my prediction


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Ritchey grips are lighter than either of the ESI's. They cost 7 dollars so if you don't like them who cares.
If you're rebuilding your Eggs there are mods to make them even lighter. It was discussed here or on the weightweenie's site. Do a search.
Also, if you really want to geek out, Eli has been there and done that for everything Cannondale related. He should be posting his newest bike soon.


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

@Limba I will be running XX1 gripshift , I don't know if they will fit in the plastic adapter that holds the grip with the shifter.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Ohhhhh... not sure about that. Good thinking. Hmmm, I wonder if Nino/Team Ritchey will use Gripshift next season. I bet Ritchey comes out with something compatible if he hasn't already.

You could always use just the left one and save something like 8 grams.


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

Good thinking!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rev. 14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Offering suggestions, lighter crankset, Raceface Next SL.

Race Face 2012


----------



## Epic XC (Dec 14, 2005)

Does that take an XX1 chain ring?


----------



## Afrobiker (Dec 19, 2010)

> Tires: Don't know yet, but it has to be Maxxis


Jorge Jr, you and your brother always have tire problems! Damn strong riders with such ill rubber fates. Negate the weight and go with some stronger side walls!! Ha!

Curious, building up a new 29er, has to be Maxxis wheels, are you guys doing something with the new Cannondale/Sho-Air squad?


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey man! maybe I'll be fast too fast for flats if I have a light bike!:thumbsup: 
I have nothing to do with the Cannondale/Sho-Air team, my team just got a sponsorship from Maxxis that's all.


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

Change of plans! There were no Scalpels available soon, so I took a glance at Fleabay and got a sweet deal on a new 2012 Flash frame! Turns out that the largest size of handlebars that Ax Lightness makes is 660mm , so I had to exchange for a MCFK . Now , these are the new specs!:thumbsup:

Frame: Cannondale Flash 29er Hi-mod carbon size large (ordered)
Fork: Cannondale 90mm Lefty carbon XLR hybrid (owned)
Crank: Sram XX1 175mm w/ 36t and 32t (ordered)
Shifter: Sram XX1 gripshift (ordered)
Cassette: Sram XX1 10-42 (ordered)
Chain: Sram XX1 (ordered)
Front Derailleur: N/A
Rear Derailleur: Sram XX1 (ordered)
Wheels: No Tube's Race Gold's
Tires: Don't know yet, but it has to be Maxxis
Pedals: Crank Brother Eggbeater 4Ti (owned)
Brakes: Formula R1 Racing (ordered)
Rotors: Ashima Ai2 (ordered)
Handlebar: MCFK 700 UD (ordered)
Stem: Extralite OC 90mm (ordered)
Steerer: MCFK Lefty carbon steerer (ordered)
Grips: ESI racer's edge or chunky
Saddle: Smud Carbon (owned)
Seat Post: MCFK 27.2X400mm (ordered)
Rear Skewer: Tune DC17 (ordered)


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Bottle cages? Blackburn Slicks are $11 and 23ish grams. They look good, feel kinda cheap but I haven't broken one yet. If you want something fancy Ti. King and carbon Mandibles always get great reviews.


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

@ Limba I already have 2 Blackburn Camber carbon bottle cages.


----------



## tazducks (Jun 11, 2008)

i sent you a message, i have some wheels for you...


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm impressed, I wish I had your dedication when I was your age!


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

@Vegard Thanks for the props!


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

Just received this picture from my brother. I'm so stoked about this build.


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

Sorry for double posting the picture!


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

Turns out there isn't any Stan's Race Golds available, I need some other light options preferably under $800 that come with the XD driver for the XX1 cassette. Any suggestions?


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

You might want to read about those Light Bicycle carbon rims and build up a wheelset. If they explode don't blame me.

carbon mountain bike wheelset-mountain wheel,mtb wheel,mountain bike carbon wheel,carbon mtb wheels,carbon mtb wheelset


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

I need something with the XX1 cassette compatible driver/hub body. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

You buy their rims and use whatever hubs you like. Probably DT or something like that.


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

The link you sent me was a complete wheelset, I was thinking they were only sold as a set. My bad! On the other hand the new American Clasics do look nice and most importantly LIGHT.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Yup. American Classic would be another good choice if you want a factory wheelset. They seem to be getting good reviews online.


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

The new Race rim is 340g is that as light as the No Tubes Race Gold?


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

No. The Golds are probably 20 grams lighter per rim. You should be looking for a <1500 gram wheelset. You're light so you should be fine on wheels that light.

On the Stan's website it says the Golds are in stock. This is what you want right?

ZTR 29er Race Gold Wheelset


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes, indeed. The only problem is that the XD driver doesn't come out till late January/early February.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Do you have any wheels now? Do you need to ride this bike in Jan? You can ride with a normal wheelset and the XX cassette or even something from Shimano. It will work, you just won't have the huge 42 cog.
Maybe you live somewhere where the weather is nice and want to ride your new bike right away. Personally I'd wait for the wheelset you want. Take your time, keep reading and buy exactly what you want.


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

I live in a place where cold is not a factor in weather. Yes, I have a 85 mile race on the 5th of January. And my XC season starts in February. So you are saying I can ride the xx1 gruppo with a 10 speed cassette for now?


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Yes. I have zero experience with XX1 but a few people on this forum have been riding it and trying different combinations. It will work with an XX cassette, you just won't have the mega range that the 10-42 gives.
85 miles is really long on a mtn.bike. Hopefully it's not a hilly race.


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh that's a good option. If i'm not mistaken the 85 mile race has rolling hills!


----------



## Spearman (Jun 12, 2012)

If your using the xx1 grip shift, the grip locking clamps are so so so heavy you can save a gram or two there.


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

Christmas was a day late, but it's all good!







Just need the XD driver!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Nice. Let us know how it 
works out.


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

Will do!


----------



## Afrobiker (Dec 19, 2010)

doesn't arts cyclery have the xd driver available?


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't have wheels yet, but I'm more than sure I'll end up getting some No Tube's Race Golds. Stan's doesn't come out with their XD driver till sometime in January.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Article on the drivers. Who makes them and who doesn't.

Manufacturer Round Up: Who's Making SRAM XX1 Drivers & What Are the Design Challenges? - Bike Rumor


----------



## Afrobiker (Dec 19, 2010)

So what are you riding for EE this weekend Jorge Jr?


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

I'll be riding a friend's scalpel 29er.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

That will be a fantastic bike. I think you'll love it. Why aren't you going with the Canndondale post? I don't know it's weight off the top of my head, but the carbon flash weighs 18 or 19 lbs stock so it can't be heavy.


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

The bike I will be using for tomorrow's race!


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

jmunoz said:


> The bike I will be using for tomorrow's race!


It looks great!


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

I finally got my parts from R2-bike! 




Extralite UltraStem OC 90mm - 83 grams


MCFK Cannondale 1 1/8 carbon steerer tube - 92 grams


Tune DC17 rear skewer - 19 grams


MCFK 700mm 31.6 UD carbon - 141 grams


MCFK 27.2X400mm UD carbon seat post - 123 grams


Ashima aluminum bolts - 5 grams


Ashima Ai2 160 mm rotor - 68 grams and 69 grams


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

Should be ready by next week!


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Should be awesome. One thing though, should they really be clamping down on that seatpost? Isn't that worth a few hundred dollars? They should put a junk aluminum one in there while they're working on the bike.


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for the tip! I'll tell my lbs to put on a junk seatpost! more or less the bike should be weighing in at around 17.5 - 18 lbs


----------



## IndianaXC (Jun 15, 2011)

Cool to see you went with the American Classics! I jut got the same set myself, they were only 150 grams lighter than my previous wheelset but I noticed a huge difference on the first ride yesterday, they are fast!


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that. I only went with AC's because they were available with the XD driver . They aren't as light as the Stan's Race Golds but they look and seem way stiffer.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Might have to copy some of your component choices for my scalpel


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

Go ahead


----------



## IndianaXC (Jun 15, 2011)

jmunoz said:


> I'm glad to hear that. I only went with AC's because they were available with the XD driver . They aren't as light as the Stan's Race Golds but they look and seem way stiffer.


Yep, they are also a good bit wider, it makes a big difference when running small tires.


----------



## Whadyoucallme? (Jan 14, 2013)

*Hurry !*

Very impressed with your passion for the sport at your age !
Keep it up & good luck w/ this season


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for your support! I don't think I could love the sport anymore than I already do  
I'm getting my tires today , and my crankset tomorrow. (Turns out the clearance between the crank and frame is very minimum ) 

I ended up getting a Maxxis Ardent 2.25 for the front , and a Maxxis Ikon 2.20 for the rear.


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

Everyone loves under the claimed weight tires but then everyone hates tires that are over the claimed weight 

Maxxis Ardent 2.25 (Claimed 690g)









Maxxis Ikon 2.20 (Claimed 520g)


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

Finally done! I'm proud of the weight because i have big heavy tires (2.25 in the front and 2.20 in the rear)








18lbs 1oz


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

Very nice. Are you not ruinning a chain guide on the front?


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

I am riding the Sram XX1 gruppo, so no chain guide is needed.


----------



## Afrobiker (Dec 19, 2010)

i think that's a good choice on a bit beefer tire(hopefully with some thicker sidewalls) since y'all seem to always have those problems.

Good luck with the XC season Jorge!


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

That's super sweet.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice build.


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

Here are some more detailed pictures of the bike! 













I rode this thing today, and I got 2 Strava KOM's already! :thumbsup:


----------



## RWGreen (Dec 5, 2004)

Nice!

Keep an eye on that stem. I found that even when torqued to spec, and with friction paste, I would have the stem turn on the steer tube when going over technical trail features iike big log overs. For me it was worth a few extra grams to switch to something that was more secure.


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

@RWGreen Will do! thanks for the tip.


----------



## norty_mtb (Oct 23, 2007)

I've put a few grip shift on with ESI foam grips and to get them to match up I wrap electrical tape around bar and taper it up. Then installed grip over tape. Works out pretty well. Nice build. Nort


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Afrobiker (Dec 19, 2010)

good job Sunday Jorge. you were really putting a hurt on Tristan. What happened in the last lap? I'm guessing a crash somewhere in the mud?


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

No I didn't crash. I started cramping up really bad on the climb to the "wall" and I had to stop for a minute or two to shake it off. 

You can read all about my races in my blog racingbros.wordpress.com .


----------

